# She is coming home tomorrow.......



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

:beer: My little black lab puppy is ready to be picked up. i will try to post a pic.. She does have some yellow on her and i know some people would care but she will be a good bird dog i can see it in her eyes. 








here she is.. i hope the pic works.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

BTW thats ice she is chewing on.. :beer:

cant wait. i set up the inside pen tonight tomorrow i will get the outside pen set up.. man i am so excited.. Kona will be happy to have a little girl to run around with. My springer isint so playfull any more..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good luck with new pup. Those eyes just melt your heart.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Enjoy your new friend. They are a lot of fun when they are pups. Nothing like the smell of puppy breath


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

So major change in plans. Instead of the lab. I found a breeder with GWP's so two of them are coming home. i am so excited. the lab is going to a friends house instead of mine so she will still be loved. :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

CrashinKona said:


> So major change in plans. Instead of the lab. I found a breeder with GWP's so two of them are coming home. i am so excited. the lab is going to a friends house instead of mine so she will still be loved. :beer:


  Holy Cow! You went from GSP's, to Lab, to GWP's in less than a week!  

Can't go wrong with a bearded dog (IMHO)

Have fun!


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a lab and was truley looking for the GWP. I just couldnt find any close to home that where good. then i found this breeder. yup.. nice fellow and good dogs.. good working dogs. and here is a bonus. i can go pheasent hunting on his place for nothing. :beer: . this is going to be a great summer. :beer:


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, a little yellow in a black lab makes a bad hunting dog......not!!!Congrats and good luck. She's very cute!!!

I once brought my GWP to a retriever club. Got some nasty looks and comments as if a lab is the only dog that should be allowed to hunt. I am sure it would have been the other way around if I had brought a retriever to a Pointer club. I just wanted him to get used to the gunfire and the bird smell. There were a few nice people there though.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

In my zoo of a house we welcome any breed and kind.. my buddy has a great dane that points very well..


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm just waiting for the digi camera to get fixed then i will post up some pics of my Lab and GWP.. they are a great pair. :beer:


----------

